# Issue in compile Arduino code



## t4z3v4r3d (Jan 29, 2018)

This is hard to choice where i post, anywhere
After upgrading ports on FreeBSD 11, I'm not able to compile my code in Arduino18 IDE,
The error is here :


arm-none-eabi-gcc: error: unrecognized debug output level 'cc'


----------



## aragats (Jan 29, 2018)

Doesn't it clearly say that the option used is invalid?
You have _*-gcc*_ option, I don't see such in gcc docs.
Just use _*-g*<level>_ instead or remove it at all.


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Jan 30, 2018)

I didn't change in compiler commands, i just run arduino ide compiler ! 
I tried with -g and nothing was happened.


----------



## Snurg (Jan 30, 2018)

The Arduino IDE sucks balls. I recommend to delete it.
This is the CFLAGS entry of my makefile to give you an idea of the options to use:

```
CFLAGS= -std=gnu++14 $(FIXGCC) -I$(ARDUINOVARIANT) -I$(ARDUINOBASEDIR) -I$(ARDUINOCORE) \
       -Wall -Wextra -g -Os -c -fno-exceptions -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -MMD -DUSB_VID=null -DUSB_PID=null -DARDUINO=106 \
       -mmcu=$(MCU) -D$(BOARDCPU) -DF_CPU=$(F_CPU)
```


----------



## nik0tine (Jan 2, 2019)

help.... me too (arduino vs arduino18?)
whenever I try to compile a sketch i get:

```
/usr/local/lib/gcc/avr/5.4.0/../../../../avr/bin/ld: /usr/local/libexec/gcc/avr/5.4.0/liblto_plugin.so: error loading plugin: Service unavailable
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
```


----------



## nik0tine (Jan 2, 2019)

/avr/bin/ar: Service unavailable


----------



## cyrille (Feb 22, 2019)

Up ? I'm in the same case ...


----------



## cyrille (Feb 23, 2019)

OK, arduino IDE crashes when we compile it since the ports.
On the other hand, if we use the pre-compile package, all works fine (pkg ins arduino18)
Solved for me


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Feb 23, 2019)

I did it ! but the result is the same.


----------



## cyrille (Feb 24, 2019)

I  had to reinstall the whole system to erase the old configurations set up when using the port: too many dependencies installed to remove ...

I do not know how to erase all the dependencies related to an installation from /usr/ports. As it was a new installation, I found it easier to reinstall everything.

If you install the program without a previous installation from the ports, it works very well.


----------

